# Help me choose



## residentvirus (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello to all the members of this forum. To introduce myself I am new to this forum & I would like to seek advice among the 2 routers I want to buy.

I am having a hard time choosing between the 2: :help:

DEWALT 625EK

MAKITA 3612C

They are priced almost the same here in the UK so price is not an issue.I will use it a handheld plunger for speaker building. What will be the advantage/disadvantage of them to each other. which is better in your opinion

Please also explain your choice over the other any suggestions and comments are welcomed

Thanks!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Residentvirus:

Kindly complete your profile so we can comment more intelligently. For example, DeWalt doesn't list the 625 in Canada. However, should you have access, I suggest the King 3HP. It's almost a direct copy of the Makita 3612 at less than 1/2 the price.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums ??. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## residentvirus (Feb 8, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Residentvirus:
> 
> Kindly complete your profile so we can comment more intelligently. For example, DeWalt doesn't list the 625 in Canada. However, should you have access, I suggest the King 3HP. It's almost a direct copy of the Makita 3612 at less than 1/2 the price.


Sorry for the missing info. 

Its Dealt DW625 router


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Looks like he is in the UK, Ron.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks like he is in the UK, Ron.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter. I tried. That's all I can do.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello & welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new here myself, but I have decades of experience. I don't know what brands you have in the U.K. and I don't know what you will be using the units for. All I can tell you is that Makita & Dewalt (I think that was ELU in Europe?) make very good routers. It may be a matter of which is more user friendly & feels best to you. Good luck


----------



## winm70 (Mar 4, 2010)

I own the DeWalt 625 and it is awesome, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

your shopping list should include the following:

A typical "nice" router would look like this:
1.	½" chuck
2.	2 wrench collet (getting scarce but search for it - sometimes it is hidden or it can be retrofitted.)
3.	Variable speed (8,000 rpm to >24,000 rpm -- nice but close to useless <3HP, but mandatory >3HP)
4.	plunge base
5.	able to accept or modifiable for large panel bits 3+ inches
6.	straight edge guide holes adequate for ski and foot use.
7.	Soft start
8.	Light weight but versatile and powerful.
9.	1¾" (1½" hole with a 1/8" shoulder) brass template guides (ideal but not likely)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Why a two wrench collet, Ron ? All of mine have a spindle lock and so only need one wrench.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Why a two wrench collet, Ron ? All of mine have a spindle lock and so only need one wrench.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


hi Peter:

I was never able to get the collet tight enough with the spindle lock. That's how I broke my Craftsman, trying to tighten up on a bit. I switched to the two wrenches on the M12V, I've never had a problem since. Never had a bit seize and never had one work loose. Happened too often just using the spindle lock and one wrench. BTW, if you're thinking of trying it, get some plastic fuel lines to cushion the edges of the "wrenches." They're just stamped so they can be rough on tender skin. ;-)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ron

Always useful to get the stuff they don't tell you in the manual !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> Always useful to get the stuff they don't tell you in the manual !
> 
> ...


Hi Peter:

This wasn't in the manual. I was looking for wrenches for my Makita 3700 and just by coincidence downloaded the 3601B parts list at the same time. The 21mm and 23mm were both there. I called the local Makita service centre and they brought them and the pair for the 3700 in for me.

Ron


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

yes, like Peter, I think it's an advantage to employ only one wrench

Santé


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi
> 
> yes, like Peter, I think it's an advantage to employ only one wrench
> 
> Santé


Daniel:

Je ne fait pas d'accord. J'ai eu trop des problems avec "spindle lock" - une clé. Je préfèere deux clé avec un main.

I don't agree. I've had too many problems with "spindle locks" - one wrench. I prefer two wrenchs with one hand.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Spindle lock on my old Crapsman is a joke, and a bad one at that. Trying to use two wrenches on my Freud in a table would be worse... JMHO... depends on how the things are designed.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 
On my little old Kress i must have 2 wrenches, but on my 2 new Kress, only 1 goal they work very good and, if they later fail, i can use 2 wrenches.

Daniel


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Spindle lock on my old Crapsman is a joke, and a bad one at that. Trying to use two wrenches on my Freud in a table would be worse... JMHO... depends on how the things are designed.


Absolutely. I'm using Router Workshop's philosophy. Pull out the base plate, position the wrenches, squeeze and voila, job done. Same operation to tighten and you tighten to the strength of your hand so I've never had a seized bit with this method and never had one come out. Lost too many with the spindle lock. I built a table with 1 1/2" spruce rails to "catch" the flying bits.

However, you had your router permanently mounted with a position to get lots of leverage and thus, spindle lock works for you. I'm too frugal to spend the money on such a setup.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> However, you had your router permanently mounted with a position to get lots of leverage and thus, spindle lock works for you. I'm too frugal to spend the money on such a setup.


Hmm, $150 for the table, $80 for the router, used what came in the box.. works.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

For the first lift it is necessary to use 2 wrenches but for the 2 others 1 wrench is enough


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hmm, $150 for the table, $80 for the router, used what came in the box.. works.


Hmm, table = made from scraps, $35 for the router along with several baseplates and a couple of hundreds of dollars in bits and a few hours of time. The most expensive part was the laminate for the table top, $60 for several kitchen cabinets and two router table tops.


----------



## jdmmoody (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello all... this is my first post! I have enjoyed reading many of the questions and comments, and I look forward to participating more fully and adding to my knowledge. You have developed an outstanding forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jdmmoody said:


> Hello all... this is my first post! I have enjoyed reading many of the questions and comments, and I look forward to participating more fully and adding to my knowledge. You have developed an outstanding forum.


Hi J.D. - Welcome to the forum 
Feel free to chime in anytime, questions are good, answers are better:dance3:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello J.D. Welcome to the RouterForums. Pleased to have you as a member of our community.


----------



## larry t (Sep 8, 2007)

residentvirus said:


> Hello to all the members of this forum. To introduce myself I am new to this forum & I would like to seek advice among the 2 routers I want to buy.
> 
> I am having a hard time choosing between the 2: :help:
> 
> ...


 I can only recommend the Dewalt,it is much easier to change from plunge to fixed than the PC I have


----------

